# hi i'm new



## bexx83 (Feb 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

im very new to all this, 

met a lady on the bus yesterday and she introduced me to this website! think she goes by the username maz1980!

i found out last year i could not have any more children naturally and my doctor has put me in touch with care nottingham and the egg sharing scheme. i have recieved the pack and information but was just wondering if anybody can give me any general advice on egg sharing. im very nervous about the whole thing!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Bex im starting es with CARE at NOTTS next month. I have got my consultants appointment at last on moday where he will just dot the I's and cross the T's and we can start . I have only had IUI so this is all new to me and im very nervous. I speak to the women on the CARE web site too. They are great on here and if you have any questions or worries just post and you will get answers. We have a daily chat therad which you are welcome to join and its full of women who are at different stages of treatment.

Good luck with your tx 

Luv sally x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Bexx

Well, I can only imagine the conversation you and Maz had   What a strange way to find out about us, but so glad you decided to join us 

Why not post on our Introductions page and introduce yourself to our members? You will get lots of nice responses and welcomes to the site, and support and advice from them.

Here is the link to the page honey http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Wishing you every success with your treatment, I hope you get your dream 

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

hiya hun 
ive pm'd you, blown you some bubbles aswel 


Miss TC said:


> Hi Bexx
> 
> Well, I can only imagine the conversation you and Maz had   What a strange way to find out about us, but so glad you decided to join us
> 
> ...


tracy! what you tryin to say?   

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Bex and welcome to the board! Sounds just like our Maz - recruiting newbies on the bus! 

You may find these threads of help to you:

Egg share basics - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0 - it varies from clinic to clinic but it's a useful thread.

Useful links for egg share information - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82557.0 .

You'll get plenty of support here as you go through your journey and there's usually somebody that can somehow answer your questions and calm your nerves along the way.

Lou
X


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Bex, welcome to FF! Just like you i already have a child but found out a few years ago that my tubes are damaged beyond repair and my only option to conceive again is ivf. I'm currently half way through my first ivf egg share at Lister in London and have found this site invaluable. If you have any questions please feel free to message me and i will help you if i can.   hun
Maria xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya bex

welcome to Fertility friends
and the egg share section

I am sure the girls will give all the help and support you need

If theres anything i can help with 

Just shout

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya Bex! First of all I have to say poor you getting attacked by our Maz!!!    

Welcome to the board. Like you I have a 4 year old, but now my dh's swimmers have suddenly gone downhill so we are having ICSI at Lister, with egg share hopefully. 

Good luck on your journey hun, and looking forward to chatting to you more. 
Kate
xxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome! 

I find this site brilliant too - and of course all the girls are fabulous! 

Best of luck!

Carrie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bexx and welcome to the site 

You will love it here and get loads of good advice and support.

Kate xx​


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hehehehehe..recruiting people on the bus!  Fab!

Welcome to ff.  Theres lots of support and info so just ask if you have any questions.  Good luck with your treatment, 

Tracy xx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome. I learnt of this site from bexx when she came to do the coffee machine at work. We got talking. Its been brilliant. I have learnt so much from this & I know you will. Good luck.. Were all in it together.     For everybody


----------



## bexx83 (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks guys!!!

nice to meet you all and i look forward to getting to know you all better!!!

you all sound like a great bunch and i am so glad i met maz on the bus now!!!!!!

bex 

x x x


----------

